# HM's From Ninebettas



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I love ninebettas fish. Mostly he has HMPK's but every once in a while he has some HM's for sale like this beautiful guy. His fins may not be perfect but still a Wow!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306341972


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW! I didn't see him! I don't know how I missed it since I basically live on aquabid now. My husband said its like crack and I can blame it on "the dealer" all I want but it's still me going to the "street corner" (aquabid) and buying all that "crack."(bettas!) Mwahahhahaha.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I need to ban AB from my computer. I even sneak on and check it at work, lol. I just purchased my 3rd AB boy. He should be here next week!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I know!! I've gotten.......um....like 9 bettas from aquabid! One is coming tomorrow and my female will hopefully be here next week! My husband banned me from it but I didn't listen...I'm pinning for a dragon HMPK now )) So if you see any super cool ones...lemme know, haha!

You know what I don't like, though? I hate shipping from Thailand (although its only slightly more expensive...) But the Thai bettas are so much cooler (usually)!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy Canoli!! That fish is GORGEOUS!!!! I might have to buy him for my females, he is the right colors and everything!!!!!! AHHH!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OK... I keep looking at him. He's amazing. I want him. Someone already bid. But the reserve is not yet met... I wonder what the reserve price is on this guy? Guh.... I'm going to have a house full of bettas. I already have 2 boy and 2 girls, I'm going to get at least 2-3 more girls plus another (black fire) male for my boyfriend plus if I get this one that will be 4 boys and about 4-5 girls.... all in less than like 2 months.... AB is bad for me. >_<


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooooh I want him!!! <3

I swear, one day, I'll have a ninebettas collection! I already have started saving the pictures of all my favorites, lol. Nerd alert!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Lol, people drive me nuts when they don't use the buy-it-now. Haha, anyway, if his price hasn't gone up too much I'll be placing a bit on Monday! I saw him earlier, and added him to my watch list. <333


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Uh oh, looks like I have competition!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate when the seller doesn't OFFER the BUYITNOW feature. That makes me crazy!  I also hate how most of the auctions are only up for like 2 days. Rargh


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I used the buy-it-now for the guy in my avatar. I wasn't about to lose him to someone else. I probably ended up spending more money doing it that way but he is worth it.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I did buy it now for one of my females (Eggie) too. I thought the same way as you did- no way I could lose her to someone else.  If this guy had buy it now, it would be done. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love my ninebettas HM, he's so gorgeous. If i had more money on hand I'd grab all of his HMs... My only problem with him is he doesn't carry sibling females very often.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

His other HM's listed have buy-it-now so I bet he did too, oh well. He's a looker. You could always email him and see if he has any other males from the same spawn avaliable. They may have similar coloration.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

If his price does go up maybe we should email for similar spawns. He's just too gorgeous!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, definitely. I wonder if he has more like him??  It's so funny because I am the fish person, but now I'm getting my boyfriend addicted too. haha... I showed him a pic of this guy last night and he was like "GET HIM!" then later that night he was like "Seriously, I'll go halves with you. You gotta get him." haha... He already has his heart set on getting a black fire betta too... ay yay yay. :}


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the reserve price is$ 25 for that betta (I bid on a different one and it was$ 25)  so DO IT! That means the other bidder wasn't willing to pay$ 25. :-D


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Omg, he just gets more and more gorgeous. I Got my fiance addicted to fish as well, he has a 75G community tank, that I bought, for his 10in ghost knife. =3 Oh well! I told him if it was there Monday it was mine. Bidding wars ensue!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Just remember he is a marble so he may not stay that pretty polka dot color. I keep having to remind myself that about my new marble guy.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

If he changes because of marbling that is a'ok with me. However he does look koi. If either of us get him we must promise the other a spawn from him <3


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

wow. that betta is beautiful!!! <3


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nymmers said:


> If he changes because of marbling that is a'ok with me. However he does look koi. If either of us get him we must promise the other a spawn from him <3


Deal! I don't mind if he changes a little from marbling either. My little female tiger/marble is getting more and more black. She started out with just a few nice black spots and a few small yellow spots. She would be my 1st pick to breed him with. If they don't work I would try my "koi" who has the same colors.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Either of them sound pretty =D


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

His price is up to 35! Guess someone saw him, the Original Bidder, also rebid. =3


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

oh boy..... here we go


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Good luck. I want spawning! I want my own Eggie.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I've been talking to the breeder, and he is the only betta like that he has. ^^! =D Monday is only *this* far away, if he stays at 35 I'll still bid. Haha

If this guy gets reposted, I'll buy him, he has 13min left.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooooh pretty!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Well my boyfriend (who I am converting into a fanatic) really wants me to get this guy. He's real serious about it. Haha.. we are going on vacation next week and he is bringing his laptop, and plotting our bids so we can hopefully win him before his auction closes Wednesday.  it will be the day after his birthday and the day before mine


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I say go for it! Someone on here needs to have him! I want one of his babies or him. And if your boyfriend says do it, DO IT! lol Don't give him a spare moment to change his mind.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think he will change his mind  I am patiently waiting for Wednesday...


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I will hold off on bidding, I just bought two males, plus you already have two females to breed him to! =D


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww Nymmers that is so nice of you!  You can still bid if you want him. Or I can figure out how to ship fish and you can have a baby.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

You mmummustmust (my phone totally typed all that nonsense on its own. Its a sign!) figure it out because I must have a baby too! Eggie and him would make such awesome babies )) I may need multiple babies from that pair, teehee!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Bahah!! Nowzem  You can have baby(ies) too! His bid is up to $37 but my bf is so serious about him it's really funny. He's like "Whatever it takes" ... "We have to get him" lol. And he keeps reminding me of the black fire he wants (erg)... *spending lots of $$ on fish*...


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Hehe. I may, I might not, it depends on how things go, I think you should get him. I could definitely try to help you finish out shipping, costs etc.. if you like. Maybe we could do a spawn trade or something when I spawn my males, I could give you a pair and you could give me one? Just a thought!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

NEAT! I know...I spend so much on fish and supplies. My husband is NOT on the bandwagon (he's too stingy? But he likes my fish too  He hates the cat, so its always a plus if he isn't threatening to throw anything out, haha.
I hope you get him and he doesn't get too expensive! Stupid other bidders (just kidding ) Yay fish! <3

BTW I want this guy so bad...but I can't pay $150...what if he was DOA?!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nymmers- what pairs are you breeding? You can inbox me if u want or post here, just don't want to get off topic too much for the op. I would def. be interested  altho I am more looking for females right now.

Nowzem- ha! I was kinda thinking the same thing abt the other bidders but all in good fun  I don't get why people bid war so early on... it just ups the price more! That's why I am waiting till the end...  I saw that pink guy b4.. is he aquastar71's? My lula is from him. He was very nice and easy to work with. But I agree, $150 is alot for one fish... :/


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup...aquastar..love his fish too! I agree about bidding! You can just swoop in and last minute mega-bid haha


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Wait till there is like 1-2 minutes left on the counter then bid. Make them irritated like 38 dollars! xD

I'll be spawning these males -> 
Copper Dragon Marble HM Male http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1306164002.jpg
Blue Dragon Marble OHM Male http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1306162813.jpg
Then I have a yellow butterfly I'm thinking about spawning, and I'll be buying one more male to make my shipping worth it. But I haven't bought/chosen him yet.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nymmers do u have pics of the females u are breeding with? Your guys are gorgeous.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Yes! I have a plat. white hm I will breed to the yellow butterfly http://nymmers.deviantart.com/#/d3fdnzi

I have MG female I'm pondering breeding to the blue dragon, or may hold off for a marble female, there are a couple blue marbles on AB I really like. http://nymmers.deviantart.com/#/d3fdnrw or http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1306479677

And for the copper dragon I plan on getting a copper marble female for him or breeding him to one of the fishies I get from DarkMoon17's Senshi spawn, he has no lady picked out yet. =3 Aquastar17 has this female -> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306263007 that I like but I'd really prefer something with more red marbling. x3


(i apologize for the quality of these pictures x3 I took some of these)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW the little blue marble female is AMAZING!! I would totally get her if I wasn't spending hundreds of dollars on bettas already... gersh.... went to petco today to see if I could find a 3rd female to start my sorority and there wasn't any great ones... mostly all very teensy tiny... but there was an awesome navy blue and black delta tail male... but i have no room right now!!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

=3 I love them all, and I just bought this guy -> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1306405056


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OoOoooOOOhh!!!! He's purty.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thanks! Are you still going to bid on that marble male?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Woo =3


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Tomorrow's the big day, I bet you can barely contain your excitment! I really hope you get him. =3


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha thanks  I hope his price doesn't skyrocket :/ I am excited though.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Me too!  We are all excited!!! <3. I wonder if the other people who bid are members of this site, heehee!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

If I were you I'd wait until the last 5ish minutes to bid, if you can do it in less than five minutes I would, that way they have less time to respond with a bid. =3 REFRESH will be your best friend to make sure someone doesn't rebid, just keep watching. I want his babies, and Eggie is adorable. <3


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Be careful not to let the auction expire if you do that however...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, thank you for all your advice! Today is the daaaaay! I might have to bid earlier than 5 min cause my sister (who is a school teacher) wants my boyfriend and I to meet her at an aquarium (yay!) For a class fieldtrip, and we need to help a young lady (in her 20's, with a mental handicap) off a bus and to the aquarium to meet us. That is at 10am.... which is...... with the time change from ny to denver maybe it is after the auction actually....hmm... I better double check but anyway! If I didn't say b4 I am on vacation in colorado right now and my only internet access as of now is my phone! Haha but my bf brought his laptop so hope we can use it......  now what happens if someone who bid put in a max of like $100.... and then we bid in the last 5 min with a bid of $95...ab bids for u right? So the other person would automatically win wouldn't they?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep...I suggest bidding earlier....like 10 min? But if you're willing to pay$ 100...put it in  then they'll be bidding last minute but they can't win mwahahahaahahaa.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

AB will automatically bump the other person's bid up..but they are still the winner. So if you don't outbid them, yes they will still win, depending on their max bid.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought so. Well we will see what happens!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully that isn't the case! 2 hrs!

EDIT and I don't think AquaBid has those bid things like ebay? (Where you enter the amount you're willing to pay and it will automatically rebid for you if some bids) I think you have to key in a specific amount each time.

EDIT AGAIN =3 Here's some marbly boys just in case -> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306590087
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306549831
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306591200


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I won.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

WOOHOO YAY. lol


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG! YES! I won mine too! Some turkey outbid me while I was sleeping but I won him in the end mwahahaha (I will NEVER EVER bid instead of buying now to try to save $$$-ended up costing a lot more haha.)

Aquabid does have that just like ebay...you put in the max amount you are willing to pay and it automatically ups your bid. I learned that the hard way this morning 

May I ask how much you ended up paying? You can not tell if you don't want 

My guy started at $20, and I paid $56 in the end. (>_>)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh... mine ended up at $41 plus whatever shipping and the $5 transhipper fee. Sooooo what is that... $46 plus maybe $35 or so is... $81? Oh my gosh... ugh  good thing my boyfriend and I are splitting the cost. Haha

Wait... what guy did u bid on? The dummacian? Sorry I forgot if u told me.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see the babies smellsfishie!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Dangit, that's not bad at all (I really thought he'd go up into$ 100's!) <3

I'ma name him" Rebel" LOL. Its the first betta my hubs has shown an interest in and really liked, so...I had to have him.  Especially after someone outbid me. HAHA. I was like, Oh no she did-INT!  I think he's so unique and I want to breed him with Miss Piggy. 

EDIT: $56+$5+$15=$76. YAY, I will never have money again! (My US shipping is cheaper cuz I'm getting 2 more fish in the same box. ) But, let's see... Miss Piggy=$25+$15, HMPK=$25+$15, PLUS this guy=my savings account=empty.  I mean, that's only 2 weeks and I've spent that much. I'm off to look at aquabid some more, haha.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww!! You got him?! He's from the same breeder as my guy! I was like WOW that's a good looking fish!  I was oogling him before when I was on ab. Yay!! He will make great babies with miss piggy!!!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe we can make a trade (^_^) Eggie baby for Piggy baby LOL


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I would love that!!  I'm so excited you got that one. He is so beautiful...!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm excited too! Shame I have to wait 3 whole weeks to get him though!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I bet you're really excited, Jennifer doesn't get her shipment until June 5/6 so I wont' get mine until the 7th/8th I'm getting way to excited about it. (I took those two days off!)

Do you guys keep in contact with the breeder the whole way through? Or not? Last time I talked to mine was Tuesday, saying I sent payment Monday and who I'd like my transhipper to be.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Jennifer's dates got changed due to a conflict with Julie Tran (her date was the same, so Jenn's got bumped up). Fish wont get to the US until the 13th  The seller SHOULD email you to let you know that they shipped the fishies, and then you should pay Jenn and you'll get notification that she's shipped them. (She had to refund for miss piggy due to a mishap...so she's really good about things like that). We gotta wait 3 weeks to get our fish  So depressed LOL


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Look at the bottom of Jenn's page for the new dates.
LuvmyBetta


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Guess I should check more often (checked about a week ago and the dates were 5/6) I have that Monday off but not Tuesday so I'll have to make sure someone is here. =3 I've already paid for my fish and their shipping. Oh well guess I'll keep counting down the days! Haha.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Really, 3 weeks??? Wow... well I guess that gives me time to prepare... :/ I still need to email the breeder abt who I want for transhipper and to pay them. I don't think they emailed me yet. I hope I can do all that on my phone! Teehee...


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL, yeah Jenn emailed me back when I told her that Sutee got in a car accident and couldn't mail Miss Piggy and told me they changed dates on her AGAIN. It just happened this week I think.  I'm kinda bummed about it, but oh well, Jenn is worth it!

Steph, I always contact the seller as soon as I win (haha,I can never wait for anything!) so maybe he's waiting for you? Don't let 3 days pass or it violates the contract!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh geez! I did not know that. I am going to email him now!


----------

